# performance monitoring



## jwhitt (Nov 1, 2010)

I am attempting to set up a monitoring solution using zabbix. Im primarily a windows admin, so my BSD knowledge is a little rusty. Anyway is there en equivilent to `typeperf -qx > counters.txt` command?

Anything to list any performance counters. 

Thanks
Jason


----------



## shitson (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey there. Programs like vmstat, top, ps are a good start. 

If you have the ports collection on disk try the following searches.


```
cd /usr/ports
make search key=performance
make search key=processes
make search key=processor
```

Hope this gets you on your way.


----------

